# Gonna Buy a Harmony Remote



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

We have so much "remote clutter" in the living room that it's getting ridiculous. I have to finally admit that I need a Harmony remote. I'm thinking the Harmony Touch. I have no experience with these remotes, I've been avoiding them for years. I can see the need for one now. I did find an old thread about the Touch remotes, I'll read that and see if anything stands out. Any thoughts would be appreciated.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I just ordered the Logitech Harmony Ultimate One remote. The Touch seems to have been discontinued. Thoughts?

Rich


----------



## boukengreen (Sep 22, 2009)

I use a 650 and I used this forum to help me out when I got my stereo system and I love it


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

I have an Ultimate and really like it. I was a little nervous at first with the lack of hard number buttons but with the favorites screen i very rarely have to use numbers.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

longrider said:


> I have an Ultimate and really like it. I was a little nervous at first with the lack of hard number buttons but with the favorites screen i very rarely have to use numbers.


Thanx, that helps. I didn't notice the lack of number buttons, that doesn't bother me. I don't remember the last time I used a number pad on a remote.

Rich


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Since my bedroom TV and Yamaha RX-V377 AVR both have CEC, I can use my TiVo remote for cable TV plus Hulu, Amazon Prime and Netflix. by switching inputs, I can use my Roku Premiere for a myriad of services. Add to that my Panasonic 3D Blu-Ray player, and I am seldom in need for more than two remotes. From time to time, I may need three, but only for initial setup. I do have an older Harmony remote, but haven't bothered setting up for my newer equipment. It sits in a drawer, sans batteries.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I have a 650 and love it. The only problem is I can't use it with my PS3 for movies.


----------



## boukengreen (Sep 22, 2009)

machavez00 said:


> I have a 650 and love it. The only problem is I can't use it with my PS3 for movies.


You need the Logitech Harmony Adapter for PS3 which you will have to find on eBay as it has been discontinued. Only thing it doesn't do is power on the system I used it on mine before I got my new system


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I received my Ultimate One this morning and will be setting it up today. I've got buyer's remorse already... 

Rich


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

We get along fine with two FiOS TV remotes, one for each of us, an Apple TV remote, which is about as simple a remote as I have ever come across, a DVD player remote (seldom used anymore) and a stereo system remote, also seldom used since the stereo is usually tuned to a classical music FM station.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Rich said:


> I received my Ultimate One this morning and will be setting it up today. I've got buyer's remorse already...


Buyers remorse already...?

Well, what do you expect? You waited all of _37 minutes_ after asking for advice here before you posted that you had already ordered. Your self-stated history of buying/returning and ordering/returning when it comes to purchases is well known here. Could it be that you're a tad compulsive, impulsive or impatient when it comes to acquiring things?

I'm not a doctor, I'm just sayin...


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Rich said:


> I received my Ultimate One this morning and will be setting it up today. I've got buyer's remorse already...
> 
> Rich


Why already? And if you kill it I'd say you need to slow down and look at the better options. They cost but there is a reason generally why they cost more.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I use the Harmony Smart Hub and love it. I can use the remote, or the app available on Android or iPhone.


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

Just moved from the One to the Elite. Components in a doored media stand. Wife and I both agree going to the Elite was a good move. BB has a trade-in program.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Nick said:


> Buyers remorse already...?
> 
> Well, what do you expect? You waited all of _37 minutes_ after asking for advice here before you posted that you had already ordered. Your self-stated history of buying/returning and ordering/returning when it comes to purchases is well known here. Could it be that you're a tad compulsive, impulsive or impatient when it comes to acquiring things?
> 
> I'm not a doctor, I'm just sayin...


Since I buy these things from Amazon I don't see why I should worry about returning them and what difference does it make when I buy them?

But I see your point, I know I annoy you. I do expect buyer's remorse with just about everything I buy.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Why already? And if you kill it I'd say you need to slow down and look at the better options. They cost but there is a reason generally why they cost more.


Just me, nothing to get upset about. I'm not gonna say anything terrible about the Harmony remote. I am gonna say it's not gonna replace my D* remote. I tried using it last night during a ballgame. I quickly returned to the D* remote. I tried using the Harmony with the ATV and that didn't work well, the ATV wasn't happy and locked up. I finally got it working and the Harmony is nowhere near as good as the ATV remote. I did use the Harmony with my BD 4K upscaling player, it worked well with that.

I'm still playing with it. I have put in the "Activities" and that function is really good, I like that. Another plus is the way the Harmony works with the new Polk Omni sound bar, it actually is much better than the remote that came with the SB. Especially with the volume control. So, it looks pretty good, the cost isn't an issue nor is the placement of the buttons above the touch pad. I'm pretty sure I'll keep it.

I will say this: I've avoided these remotes for years, I simply didn't believe they were a better choice than the remotes that come with devices. So far, the Harmony is better than one device's remote and is a wash with the BD player's remote. And not as good as the ATV or D* remote. I haven't tried it with the FTV2 yet.

And here's a note for *Nick*: I'm not about to change, if it really annoys you that much...

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> I use the Harmony Smart Hub and love it. I can use the remote, or the app available on Android or iPhone.


I didn't get a hub with this remote.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

1953 said:


> Just moved from the One to the Elite. Components in a doored media stand. Wife and I both agree going to the Elite was a good move. BB has a trade-in program.


What do you like about the Elite compared to the Ultimate One? I can be swayed...I have a 44 due to being able to be swayed.

Rich


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Rich said:


> Since I buy these things from Amazon I don't see why I should worry about returning them and what difference does it make when I buy them?


But don't you have to pay a 'fee' for returning something you decided you don't like? (Not a fee, but they don't give you 100% refund). If I return something because it doesn't fit, it doesn't match the web site description or it is damaged, I get 100% back. But if it because I changed my mind, they refund a less amount.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

trh said:


> But don't you have to pay a 'fee' for returning something you decided you don't like? (Not a fee, but they don't give you 100% refund). If I return something because it doesn't fit, it doesn't match the web site description or it is damaged, I get 100% back. But if it because I changed my mind, they refund a less amount.


I've never seen a fee for returning what Amazon sells. I don't send things back because "I don't like them". If they work as they should I keep what I buy. If you buy only items that are backed by Amazon you shouldn't get hit with a restocking fee. I'm not gonna keep items that don't work correctly, aren't as described in the offerings, or are damaged. I do return many items over the course of a year, Amazon has said nothing to me about that. I also buy a lot of things that I keep.

Rich


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Rich said:


> I've never seen a fee for returning what Amazon sells. I don't send things back because "I don't like them". If they work as they should I keep what I buy. If you buy only items that are backed by Amazon you shouldn't get hit with a restocking fee. I'm not gonna keep items that don't work correctly, aren't as described in the offerings, or are damaged. I do return many items over the course of a year, Amazon has said nothing to me about that. I also buy a lot of things that I keep. Rich


I was just asking because before you even opened this new remote, you said you were having buyer's remorse. So if you end up returning this remote, how will you classify this return when you have to check one of 13 boxes to return an item? "Doesn't Meet my Expectations" isn't an option.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

trh said:


> I was just asking because before you even opened this new remote, you said you were having buyer's remorse. So if you end up returning this remote, how will you classify this return when you have to check one of 13 boxes to return an item? "Doesn't Meet my Expectations" isn't an option.


"My expectations" when I buy something from Amazon are partly based on what the offering says about what I'm buying. If the item doesn't meet my expectations based on the description I say that when asked during the return process, I've never heard anything negative from them about that.

Don't think I'm gonna return it. Reading the offering, I don't see anything that says "might not be as good as using the remote that came with the device" or words to that effect. That's the only thing that really bothers me. I'd keep it just to use it for the new sound bar.

I've always suffered from buyer's remorse. Not sure why, maybe frugality?

Rich


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Rich said:


> What do you like about the Elite compared to the Ultimate One? I can be swayed...I have a 44 due to being able to be swayed.
> 
> Rich


The button placement is better to me.


----------



## boukengreen (Sep 22, 2009)

It took me about a week to get used to the button placement on my 650 now the is no way I could go back to 3 remotes


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

trh said:


> But don't you have to pay a 'fee' for returning something you decided you don't like? (Not a fee, but they don't give you 100% refund).


Depending on the item, you may have to pay return shipping costs. If they send you a pre-paid return label (that you use for the return), they will deduct the return shipping costs from the refund, if the items is being returned due to an "I decided that I didn't want it" type of reason.

There are some items, typically shoes & clothing, where Amazon covers the return shipping costs and issues full refunds regardless of the return reason.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TheRatPatrol said:


> The button placement is better to me.


I'm still feeling my way thru this, I don't see us using those buttons very much. Not gonna replace the ATV remote or the D* remote, I know that. I really like the Activities thing. Doing that usually took a bit of time and a couple remotes, now it's just one click.

I haven't let my wife use it yet, she doesn't do well with change.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

boukengreen said:


> It took me about a week to get used to the button placement on my 650 now the is no way I could go back to 3 remotes


How do the 650s compare with the Ultimate One? Better placement of buttons? I'm gonna need two Harmony remotes I think. Does the 650 do Activities? Can't find much good info online.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Bill Broderick said:


> Depending on the item, you may have to pay return shipping costs. If they send you a pre-paid return label (that you use for the return), they will deduct the return shipping costs from the refund, if the items is being returned due to an "I decided that I didn't want it" type of reason.
> 
> There are some items, typically shoes & clothing, where Amazon covers the return shipping costs and issues full refunds regardless of the return reason.


All the Amazon buying I do and I've had one bad transaction. I did have to pay a 15% restocking fee on an item I bought from one of the non-Amazon sellers. I'll never buy an item I might have to return from one of those sellers again. Had a terrible time with the seller, they wouldn't listen and just said you bought it, you opened the box, you're stuck. Amazon forced them to accept the return. Amex also was willing to refund the whole amount and I could have kept the item (gotta love Amex), but I didn't want it and the money didn't matter, I just wanted the seller to take it back. They did and I'll never make that mistake again. The item was last year's Roku, the thing with the fan. I had a choice, keep it and let Amex give me the total refund or send it back to the seller. Amex was honorable and I wanted to make a point with that seller. I'm not kidding when I say if Rokus were given away without cost I wouldn't take one.

Rich


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I've never returned anything I bought from Amazon. Last returned item was an electric wine cork remover that I bought at Costco several years ago. It broke about the fifth time I used it. Costco, of course, took it back with no questions.


----------



## boukengreen (Sep 22, 2009)

Rich said:


> How do the 650s compare with the Ultimate One? Better placement of buttons? I'm gonna need two Harmony remotes I think. Does the 650 do Activities? Can't find much good info online.
> 
> Rich


Here is a photo of my 650 and the only main difference is the DVR controls are right above the jump ad instead of at the top of the remote.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

Rich said:


> How do the 650s compare with the Ultimate One? Better placement of buttons? I'm gonna need two Harmony remotes I think. Does the 650 do Activities? Can't find much good info online.
> 
> Rich


All Harmony remotes are Activity based. That's the entire concept behind Harmony remotes. Here is Logitech's page on the Harmony 650. If you're going to have multiple Harmony remotes, I strongly recommend getting the same model for each location rather than mixing and matching (unless you're getting one for a guest room, or somewhere else where the primary user will rarely use the other remote).


----------



## boukengreen (Sep 22, 2009)

Bill Broderick said:


> All Harmony remotes are Activity based. That's the entire concept behind Harmony remotes. Here is Logitech's page on the Harmony 650. If you're going to have multiple Harmony remotes, I strongly recommend getting the same model for each location rather than mixing and matching (unless you're getting one for a guest room, or somewhere else where the primary user will rarely use the other remote).


I agree no matter which remote you use go with the same model in each room will save you hassle in learning multiple remotes


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Rich said:


> Just me, nothing to get upset about. I'm not gonna say anything terrible about the Harmony remote. I am gonna say it's not gonna replace my D* remote. I tried using it last night during a ballgame. I quickly returned to the D* remote. I tried using the Harmony with the ATV and that didn't work well, the ATV wasn't happy and locked up. I finally got it working and the Harmony is nowhere near as good as the ATV remote. I did use the Harmony with my BD 4K upscaling player, it worked well with that.


Out of curiosity what is it you don't like about the Harmony for controlling your DirecTV reciever or Apple TV? You may just need to change some settings to get it to work the way you like.

I personally much prefer them. I haven't used a DirecTV remote in years. My Apple TV remotes went in a drawer as soon as I got my Harmony set up for them and I don't think I have touched them since. I'm not a big fan of talking to my remote, and not a huge fan of touchscreen remotes. I prefer the 650/700 because of this, but I have the older Harmony One in a couple of my rooms because the 650 used to not be able to control more than 5 devices and I have more than that. They have since increased it to 8 I believe. I love the charging cradle of the One, but wish it had the buttons next to the screen like the 650/700 instead of a touchscreen. I also like the hard buttons for the colors the 650/700 offer.


----------



## boukengreen (Sep 22, 2009)

Beerstalker said:


> Out of curiosity what is it you don't like about the Harmony for controlling your DirecTV reciever or Apple TV? You may just need to change some settings to get it to work the way you like.
> 
> I personally much prefer them. I haven't used a DirecTV remote in years. My Apple TV remotes went in a drawer as soon as I got my Harmony set up for them and I don't think I have touched them since. I'm not a big fan of talking to my remote, and not a huge fan of touchscreen remotes. I prefer the 650/700 because of this, but I have the older Harmony One in a couple of my rooms because the 650 used to not be able to control more than 5 devices and I have more than that. They have since increased it to 8 I believe. I love the charging cradle of the One, but wish it had the buttons next to the screen like the 650/700 instead of a touchscreen. I also like the hard buttons for the colors the 650/700 offer.


Yea the 650 can now control up to 8 devices


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

I'm still using a Harmony 688.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

boukengreen said:


> Here is a photo of my 650 and the only main difference is the DVR controls are right above the jump ad instead of at the top of the remote.


Thanx,

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Beerstalker said:


> *Out of curiosity what is it you don't like about the Harmony for controlling your DirecTV reciever or Apple TV?* You may just need to change some settings to get it to work the way you like.
> 
> I personally much prefer them. I haven't used a DirecTV remote in years. My Apple TV remotes went in a drawer as soon as I got my Harmony set up for them and I don't think I have touched them since. I'm not a big fan of talking to my remote, and not a huge fan of touchscreen remotes. I prefer the 650/700 because of this, but I have the older Harmony One in a couple of my rooms because the 650 used to not be able to control more than 5 devices and I have more than that. They have since increased it to 8 I believe. I love the charging cradle of the One, but wish it had the buttons next to the screen like the 650/700 instead of a touchscreen. I also like the hard buttons for the colors the 650/700 offer.


I have spent many years with the D* remotes and I can use them in the dark (not talking about the goofy Genie remotes). Simply put, I think they're the best remotes for STBs I've ever used. I did try the Harmony with one of my 24s but it's just not the same and certainly isn't better.

I think the Apple TV remote (I'm not gonna call an ATV an "STB") is wonderful. The Harmony does try to mirror the functions of the ATV remote but it's not the same. The touchpad is nowhere near as sensitive as the ATVs.

But hey, these are just my opinions, I'm not gonna trash anyone's opinions about the Harmony remotes.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Now my Apple TV box is just refusing to play nice with the Harmony. It locks up each time I hit the ATV activity button. Takes a lot of time to calm it down.

And my wife thinks I'm nuts for trying to replace remotes "everyone knows how to use" with something new. She wants no part of the Harmony. I think I'm fighting a losing battle here. What with the ATV problem she might have a point.

Rich


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Rich said:


> I received my Ultimate One this morning and will be setting it up today. I've got buyer's remorse already...
> 
> Rich


Look at the URC 890. I can "help" you program it.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

Herdfan said:


> Look at the URC 890. I can "help" you program it.


You're going to supply the software? If you have access to CCP software, look on ebay for the x-8, same model as the mx-890. But going for a lot cheaper.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Herdfan said:


> Look at the URC 890. I can "help" you program it.


Appreciate the thought, I sent it back. It damn near destroyed my ATV (or the Apple box tried to commit suicide), I'm just getting it back to normal.

Rich


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

The Apple TV remote is simplicity itself. I find it very easy to use. I expect the only problem would be misplacing it since it's so small.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm astounded that you didn't like the Harmony. I just replaced all my remotes with a Harmony Elite and couldn't be happier. Replaced Hopper 3, AppleTV, Samsung soundbar, tv and BD player.

All work flawlessly as I expected them to. Of course replacing Samsung remotes with practically anything is a big step up, they really suck. I agree that the ATV remote is very slick, but it is also damned small. I've had to dig it out of the recliner on more than one occasion before switching.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

billsharpe said:


> The Apple TV remote is simplicity itself. I find it very easy to use. I expect the only problem would be misplacing it since it's so small.


I do enjoy that remote. It's so well made and so easy to use. But it is small and it is made of glass. I think a new remote costs about 80 bucks. One thing I did like about the new Rokus I bought and returned was the "find your remote" thing. We lost it and found it quickly. That's all I liked about the Rokus.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> I'm astounded that you didn't like the Harmony. I just replaced all my remotes with a Harmony Elite and couldn't be happier. Replaced Hopper 3, AppleTV, Samsung soundbar, tv and BD player.
> 
> All work flawlessly as I expected them to. Of course replacing Samsung remotes with practically anything is a big step up, they really suck. I agree that the ATV remote is very slick, but it is also damned small. I've had to dig it out of the recliner on more than one occasion before switching.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I tried, but when the ATV started acting up it went back. I suppose your ATV had no problems with the Harmony? I would have kept it if the ATV would have worked with it. Not the first time I've had compatibility problems with my ATV, it doesn't like us using the TV apps and tries to override the TV if I leave it plugged in. I realize I have some weird problems with various devices, I don't make this stuff up... 

Rich


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Currently my ATV is used for iTunes stuff and little else, once Amazon Prime comes to it that will change. But every time I used the ATV with the Harmony Elite worked fine with it. All that said, when I got my old Harmony One many years ago it took me a bit to get used to the different approaches it used. Once I had gotten used to it, it was just as easy to use as any of the dedicated remotes, and sometimes even easier.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Rich said:


> I tried, but when the ATV started acting up it went back. I suppose your ATV had no problems with the Harmony? I would have kept it if the ATV would have worked with it. Not the first time I've had compatibility problems with my ATV, it doesn't like us using the TV apps and tries to override the TV if I leave it plugged in. I realize I have some weird problems with various devices, I don't make this stuff up...
> 
> Rich


I'll bet you where having issues with the hdmi talking protocol stuff... have you tried turning all that off yet? I'd never go for unplugging devices to get hem to work right! That would dive me Nuts!


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> Currently my ATV is used for iTunes stuff and little else, once Amazon Prime comes to it that will change. But every time I used the ATV with the Harmony Elite worked fine with it. All that said, when I got my old Harmony One many years ago it took me a bit to get used to the different approaches it used. Once I had gotten used to it, it was just as easy to use as any of the dedicated remotes, and sometimes even easier.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It's getting Vudu too. That will make it the only box I need. And I love the what did he just say feature.

I'll bet 4K version hits this fall with iTunes supporting 4K then too. Everything they are doing is headed that way.

My biggest gripe wth all universal r mates is they don't seem to put a hard butting in for a playlist on DVRs. It's ridiculous.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

inkahauts said:


> My biggest gripe wth all universal r mates is they don't seem to put a hard butting in for a playlist on DVRs. It's ridiculous.


The newer Harmoys have a DVR button for the playlists.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Edmund said:


> You're going to supply the software? If you have access to CCP software, look on ebay for the x-8, same model as the mx-890. But going for a lot cheaper.


Didn't know that. Thanks.

And yes, I do.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

billsharpe said:


> The Apple TV remote is simplicity itself. I find it very easy to use. I expect the only problem would be misplacing it since it's so small.


It is. But the Gen 4 ATV allows you to teach it any codes you want, plus some extras. So mine is programmed to an old DirecTiVo remote which adds jump back and forward. Plus I only need one remote.*

* But I do need the original ATV remote to enable CC.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

TheRatPatrol said:


> The newer Harmoys have a DVR button for the playlists.


I'll have to look. I've yet to hold a harmony I actually really like, but I'll always look at the new models...


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> I'll have to look. I've yet to hold a harmony I actually really like, but I'll always look at the new models...


I think I'm gonna buy a cheaper model. I need a remote for the Polk soundbar. The remote that comes with it is small and kinda cheap. I would have kept the one I bought (and dedicated it just to the soundbar) but we decided $160 was a bit steep for a remote for just one device. I'm thinking a Harmony 650...

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rich said:


> I think I'm gonna buy a cheaper model. I need a remote for the Polk soundbar. The remote that comes with it is small and kinda cheap. I would have kept the one I bought (and dedicated it just to the soundbar) but we decided $160 was a bit steep for a remote for just one device. I'm thinking a Harmony 650...
> 
> Rich


Best Buy has that for $39.99 today.
Edit: Of course Amazon does also.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> Best Buy has that for $39.99 today.
> Edit: Of course Amazon does also.


Amazon has it for the same price.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> Best Buy has that for $39.99 today.
> Edit: Of course Amazon does also.


I did buy the 650 from Amazon (of course) for the same price. Thanx for the heads up Jimmie. I do like the 650. I programmed it yesterday, just for the TV and the soundbar. Works really well.

I sent the Ultimate One back and that's a story...I opted for a UPS pickup and put the remote out for the UPS guy last Friday. Saturday came and went and the box was still outside. Monday came and the box was still there. I looked on Amazon to see what I could do and they suggested cancelling the return and starting a new return. I did that and I was taking the paperwork outside to put inside the box when I saw the UPS truck pull up. Told the driver what I was doing and he said it didn't matter. Off the box went.

I usually get a notice a day or two after a return ships that tells me the return has been delivered and I will see the refund in a couple days, that didn't happen. I called UPS and got a CSR who didn't understand what an Amazon return entailed. She kept insisting I had to pay for the pickup. I had a hard time understanding her, English was obviously not her first language. Asked to speak to her supervisor...same thing, I had no idea what that woman was saying. Asked for an American. That caused a search, I have no idea where the call center was, and I finally gave up. Today I got the notice that they had found the box and the refund would show up soon. Great.

I've always put the refund paperwork in the shipping box when returning anything to Amazon, that really worked well this time. The box went from NJ to Kentucky to Illinois and UPS had no real idea where it was. If I hadn't put that paperwork in the box I kinda think the remote would have disappeared. Lesson learned.

Rich


----------



## boukengreen (Sep 22, 2009)

Glad your enjoying the 650 better. I know I'm going to really enjoy mine when I move to my parents in a few months and program my window AC and ceiling fan into mine


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

boukengreen said:


> Glad your enjoying the 650 better. I know I'm going to really enjoy mine when I move to my parents in a few months and program my window AC and ceiling fan into mine


Don't you need one of the remotes that has a "hub" to do that?

I didn't dislike the Ultimate One remote, I had issues with the ATV and that bothered me. A rather complicated new remote just didn't sit well with the wife.

All I really wanted was a remote to replace the cheap, tiny remote that came with my soundbar. Paying $172 for that purpose wasn't gonna work well. I got the 650 for about $40, it's just what I was looking for. That soundbar has an MSRP of $700, wouldn't you think they could have sprung for a better remote?

Rich


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Rich said:


> Don't you need one of the remotes that has a "hub" to do that?
> 
> I didn't dislike the Ultimate One remote, I had issues with the ATV and that bothered me. A rather complicated new remote just didn't sit well with the wife.
> 
> ...


Samsung has a history of putting out inferior remotes or ones that require quite a learning curve. Take their touch screen remote, for example.


----------



## boukengreen (Sep 22, 2009)

Rich said:


> Don't you need one of the remotes that has a "hub" to do that?
> 
> I didn't dislike the Ultimate One remote, I had issues with the ATV and that bothered me. A rather complicated new remote just didn't sit well with the wife.
> 
> ...


Not for the AC I bought I checked before I bought it and just rechecked now cause you said something and had me thinking


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Cholly said:


> Samsung has a history of putting out inferior remotes or ones that require quite a learning curve. Take their touch screen remote, for example.


Right, I'm still finding things the remotes for my new Samsung TVs can do.

Rich


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Rich said:


> Right, I'm still finding things the remotes for my new Samsung TVs can do.
> 
> Rich


I got sick of trying to access the eManual for our 60"Samsung 3D receiver with the touchscreen remote. It was easier with the conventional Samsung remote for that model that I bought.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Lesson learned, always drop a package off somewhere to make sure it gets to where its going, especially with the number of thefts that occur from front door steps nowadays.

The thing I like about the 650 (and my 688) is that they are simple to use, nothing fancy, they just work the way a remote is suppose to work.


----------

